# New (to me) Huntin' Buggy!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally got my truck in a few weeks ago and forgot to post a pic!

It's a 2005 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab 4x4. It's got the 4.7 liter V8 in it and we found it with around 73k miles on it. Had a chance to get it in some decent snow a few times and it's like velcro on slippery surfaces. Not much I shouldn't be able to accomplish with a good set of tires (Cooper Discoverer ATRs)









It's not a monster truck by any means but it's got some boost to it, and best of all... THE MPG STINKS!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig, anyone I know who has them around those years have front end problems, hopefully you won't.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Some how small truck v-8 doent = MPGs Whats goin to blow your mind is, I have a 1ton that rolled the dyno at 834 HP and I still get 20 mpg. Nice little pickups! Im a huge fan of the 4 doors, and I had that same color in a 2000 diesel i had. It the best color to have, doesnt hardly show dirt.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Truck Man I also have 2 trucks that have the 4 doors one Nissan and my F-350 both have their own Purpose, I love the extra room!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I cannot wait to hear Chris say....Hey Mini Me !

Personally I love Bridgestone Duellers the newer version. I plow with them and never got stuck...and my truck is like Chris's.

Enjoy it Ebbs.... keep that oil changed and you should get her up over 200 k.

Sharp looking too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking truck ebbs Congrats.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwww it's a wittle wannabe wam!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Awwww it's a wittle wannabe wam!


You think you're hilarious. BUT, if you didn't reply with something smart, I'd know you didn't care at all. So I'll take the "Wam" statement as a compliment. For now, I named it Bosco. Anyone else name their vehicles? I think we had a thread going about naming guns not long ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm almost afraid to ask......Why Bosco ?? is that your atm code George Costanza ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask......Why Bosco ?? is that your atm code George Costanza ?


I figured since it's not a full-sized beast it needed a name for a boost. So I named it after Sargeant Bosco "B.A." Baracus the fictional tough guy from the "A" Team played by Mr. T.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"What you talkin' 'bout Willis ummm errr FOOL"


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was actually thinking... they have the Ram covered. Dodge should call this one the "Dodge Lamb".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's just mean!! Look at to this way, as light as it is it probably wouldn't have caved the edge of that ditch you fell into. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not to mention Ebbs could have bought 2 (wittle wams) for digging 1 big WAM out not including repairs or cost of insurance premiums!!! Little trucks just get stuck a wittle!!!! LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate all of you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hate is a big word...perhaps dislike would be more your size.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hate, wow!!! I'm shocked ebbs. If by nothing else your apparent ability to throw that near ugliest of all words around so haphazardly. I'm sure that I could send you a gold chain so you could at least have a Mr.T starter kit to wear while driving around. Perhaps the children could call you Rev. T.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ebbs didn't mean anything by it guys. These days some of the ugliest words are being used in a new, sarcastic way... Usually with a completely different meaning. Hate is one that's used quite often and it's actually one of my favorites.

Yall should get out more.







Just remember - name calling and insults are now something you should strive for and in many cases, a compliment (or at least jealousy, which is still a compliment







)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we knew he was joking,... sort of, but we can't sling crapola back if we don't at least act like he did something out of character.

I think oac was making the reference that such a big word would not fit in his small truck.

geez out of Texas ten minutes and your already acting like a gol darn hippie.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I really DISLIKE all of you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly....I was making referance to the use of adult wording lol

I know he still likes us all...well most


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think we knew he was joking,... sort of, but we can't sling crapola back if we don't at least act like he did something out of character.
> 
> I think oac was making the reference that such a big word would not fit in his small truck.
> 
> geez out of Texas ten minutes and your already acting like a gol darn hippie.


Yeah...you would think he moved to Washington or somwhere ~~~


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I really DISLIKE all of you.


You didn't seem to hate us when we signed up to receive your "haus of guns emails" www.hausofguns.com or when you wanted or should I say begged us to "LIKE" you on facebook. I don't think you're sorry one little bit. BTW were still waiting for the video of you and Ruthi dancing !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebbs so you will feel better I will give youone of Chris's cute wittle hearts for your wittle wammi forum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I really DISLIKE all of you.


 Thanks ebbs, I'll be able to sleep tonight.

Just not one of my favorite words, old school or not!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ebbs so you will feel better I will give youone of Chris's cute wittle hearts for your wittle wammi forum


ROFL. Thanks Rodney, and to everyone else, I'm genuinely sorry if my heavy sarcasm caused any offense. Wasn't my intent at all. I don't hate (as in social injustice hate, racism hate, religion hate, anger hate, deep seated hate) anyone or anyone on here. Was just fooling around. Real hate as the world knows it is a bad, bad deal... Hopefully by now you guys know better than that, but I get how in written form it's hard to get anything other than a literal translation from what's said so for any confusion I apologize.

*HATE*
*-verb* (used with object)
1. to dislike intensely or passionately; feel extreme aversion for or extreme hostility toward; detest: to hate the enemy; to hate bigotry.
2. to be unwilling; dislike: I hate to do it.
*-verb* (used without object)
3. to feel intense dislike, or extreme aversion or hostility.
*-noun
*4. intense dislike; extreme aversion or hostility.
5. the object of extreme aversion or hostility.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey dude...you are cool, good, and in my book, even great. You guide kids and help them see the light that leads us, and that my friend is very great, and I for one thank you.

However not so great that you need a larger truck.

BTW...there are place you can go that us big dogs cannot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like all the way to the bottom of Chris's canyon ??

Come on ebbs you know how we feel about you.....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow.... all this because I made fun of the man's new truck. I promise to never do that again........

..... no matter how small and inadequate it may be.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

To the bottom of the canyon and back out again.

You might want to find a wench to go with your rig....you just never know...when you might need it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, really. Love the new truck brother. You know that lol. This has been fun though. Thanks for being a good sport. When I trade this beast in on something that I can afford to fill up, that actually fits on the road without falling off - then you can return the favor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Heck Cow Boy Chris....all you need now are some pack mules and a few horses.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Ok, really. Love the new truck brother. You know that lol. This has been fun though. Thanks for being a good sport. When I trade this beast in on something that I can afford to fill up, that actually fits on the road without falling off - then you can return the favor.


Haha still going at it. You guys are my best huntin' buddies I've never hunted with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> To the bottom of the canyon and back out again.
> 
> You might want to find a wench to go with your rig....you just never know...when you might need it.


AHH, Yes a wench that's what he needs. Only problem is, that a wench would only get him into a tight spot errr... difficult situation not out of one.


----------

